# Best 120/128 Gb SSD



## vanpr7 (Jun 29, 2014)

As the title says I was looking for a good SSD to add to my rig to increase the performance a little and because of money restrictions I think 120/128e GB should be enough to install the OS and the applications. Plan on keeping all the data and games on my HDD.

Had zeroed in on Samsung EVO 840 120 GB SSD but just want to know any other recommendations as I have no idea regarding SSD's.
Also I saw the above mentioned SSD on primeabgb for 5133. Is that the right price or should i try once in the market as well?

Thanks in advance guys. .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 29, 2014)

Get Samsung 840 pro 128gb @ 8k

if you can't afford then Samsung  840 evo 120gb is way to go


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> As the title says I was looking for a good SSD to add to my rig to increase the performance a little and because of money restrictions I think 120/128e GB should be enough to install the OS and the applications. Plan on keeping all the data and games on my HDD.
> 
> Had zeroed in on Samsung EVO 840 120 GB SSD but just want to know any other recommendations as I have no idea regarding SSD's.
> Also I saw the above mentioned SSD on primeabgb for 5133. Is that the right price or should i try once in the market as well?
> ...



Samsung Evo has a little lower endurance due to TLC cells but if you plan to use the drive just as a boot drive then you need not worry.
Go for it.

- - - Updated - - -

840 pro is better because it has MLC cells which has higher endurance.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am gonna just use it as a boot drive. So i think i will go with the 840 evo. Maybe if the price drops will buy a better one later. ..
Is the price on primeabgb right or should i try once in Nehru place?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 29, 2014)

It is at good price,get it


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2014)

You should check out in the Nehru place before buying.


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

^Save Petrol, buy online!


----------



## vanpr7 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gonna just call up smc and ask their quote once tomorrow and then book online. Btw a bit unrelated but any tips for a first time ssd user?
I know i should enable trim and never defrag the drive and also going to install a fresh OS and applications on that drive. Anything else i should know?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 30, 2014)

Never clean the drive with ccleaner or such drive cleaners as SSD tend to save a task for deletion. 
Say if you if deleted a file or folder and you are still browsing your file in that case the SSD queses the task of deletion for the nest time when the system is ideal so as to save processing time and increasing speed it means that files aren't actually deleted straight away so its good to never try to clean the drive which may lead to disrupted behavior.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 1, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Never clean the drive with ccleaner or such drive cleaners as SSD tend to save a task for deletion.
> Say if you if deleted a file or folder and you are still browsing your file in that case the SSD queses the task of deletion for the nest time when the system is ideal so as to save processing time and increasing speed it means that files aren't actually deleted straight away so its good to never try to clean the drive which may lead to disrupted behavior.



Ohk. I use Ccleaner quite regularly. I guess not anymore. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sahiltechgeek (Jul 3, 2014)

great


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 8, 2014)

Went ahead and bought the Samsung Evo 840 from primeabgb and I'm totally satisfied with the performance and the boot times. (Though my first SSD so maybe I dunno the potential of SSD's ).


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 8, 2014)

Congo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

congrats


----------



## seamon (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats man


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 8, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> Ohk. I use Ccleaner quite regularly. I guess not anymore. Thanks for the info.


Happy to help. BTW, CONGO on the purchase !


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 9, 2014)

Not quite reliable as MLC, but that shouldn't be deal breaker. Hardware.Info tests lifespan of Samsung SSD 840 250GB TLC SSD [Updated with final conclusion] | Hardware.Info United States


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 9, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> Went ahead and bought the Samsung Evo 840 from primeabgb and I'm totally satisfied with the performance and the boot times. (Though my first SSD so maybe I dunno the potential of SSD's ).



How much did they charge you? I got it for 4900 around a week back. Prime charges a couple of hundreds more than others


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 10, 2014)

i am also going to buy the same SSD and also it  my first SSD i want to how to clone the SSD with my HDD does it comes with the some cloning software ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> i am also going to buy the same SSD and also it  my first SSD i want to how to clone the SSD with my HDD does it comes with the some cloning software ?



use Aoemekai or something software.


----------

